# $2 - 12v LED spotlights



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

I was originally looking for some 12v lights to make a test board for MIDI project programming. The idea being that each light would represent a MIDI output and a solenoid on the finished prop. This would allow me to program the prop movements before a prop was completed.

I found these 12v LEDs at Canadian Tire in the automotive section. After testing them and cutting them up I realized they are actually very bright subtle 12v spotlights and since they are made to mount under a vehicle they are weatherproof as well.

The cost per spot light ends up being around $2.










More info at on my page:
http://www.hauntedyards.com/home/led-spotlights


----------

